# Inside lid of grill is flaking off



## 3kids4me (Apr 8, 2008)

We have a Weber gas grill, and I just noticed that inside of the lid, the coating is flaking off...it looks like black paper and can be peeled.

This can't be good for the food underneath!

Does this sound familiar to anyone?  What is this coating made of, and is the fact that it's flaking off a common thing?

Thank you!

Sharon


----------



## CarlK (Apr 8, 2008)

Without seeing it, it sounds like the same thing that happened with my Weber.  I called the retailer to complain and was told that it is not paint peeling.  Apparently, the smoke from the barbecue coats the interior and solidifies into a thin film.  I scraped it off, and do so periodically, and I'm still living. 
Carl


----------



## gmarine (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats not a coating. As Carl said, its the smoke/grease etc that coats the grill then flakes and peels off.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the same thing...actually tastes good.


----------



## David (Apr 8, 2008)

From the Weber manual, under Cleaning.

"Inside Lid.  While lid is warm, wipe inside with paper towel to prevent grease build-up. Flaking built-up grease resembles paint flakes."


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 8, 2008)

FAQ About Weber Gas Grills

Q. I see what I think is peeling paint inside the lid of my grill! What should I do?

A. Don’t worry, it’s not paint. The inside surfaces of our grill lids are not painted, they are coated with baked-on porcelain enamel which cannot peel. What you are noticing is a deposit of grease and smoke that collects during normal use. During use, the grease and smoke vapors slowly oxidize into carbon and collect on the inside of your lid. This deposit will eventually peel, and looks very similar to paint. The peeling normally starts in the center of the lid and spreads outward. It may come off in sheets or flakes, and is shiny on one side and dull on the other. These carbon deposits are non-toxic. But you might want to regularly remove the build-up. Fortunately, the peeling is easy to remove. Simply brush off all loose particles with a brass brush before you start grilling. To prevent future build-up, after every grilling session, while the grill lid is warm—not hot—wipe it with paper towels or a mild soap-and-water solution. 

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/support/gasfaq.aspx


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks all!  These are much better answers than "I have no idea what you are talking about and have never seen that happen with a grill"!!


----------



## Don (Apr 9, 2008)

It must be a Weber thing.  I've never had that problem with either of my Char-Broils (almost 20 years worth).


----------



## wackymother (Apr 9, 2008)

Don said:


> It must be a Weber thing.  I've never had that problem with either of my Char-Broils (almost 20 years worth).



Weber tells you to cook with the lid down. Some other grills are made to be used with the lid up.


----------



## justnosy (Apr 9, 2008)

*so that's what it is!!!*

I have that on my grill too and I thought it was paint!  Good to know that it's not and that it tastes good too...


----------



## sstamm (Apr 9, 2008)

My Weber grill does the same thing.  Good to know what it is.

Isn't TUG great??


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 10, 2008)

Interesting - I had the same thing happen with my Weber and my dealer replaced the lid at no charge so go figure.


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Weber tells you to cook with the lid down. Some other grills are made to be used with the lid up.


I always cook with the lid down.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 10, 2008)

While it is not paint, I would recommend that you avoid letting the flakes get into your food (good tasting or not).

Read this


----------



## wackymother (Apr 10, 2008)

Don said:


> I always cook with the lid down.



No idea then!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 10, 2008)

With all the interest in this thread...perhaps it is time for someone to start a Grill Cleaning Business.. 

One great tip that I use is to apply a layer of cooking oil to the grill before each use. Prevents burns, sticking and makes cleanup easier.


----------



## Wonka (Apr 10, 2008)

*Ugh*

I've noticed this for some time on my Weber. After reading this post, I cleaned my cover.  It looked like stalagtites (sp?) hanging down.  I just put some paper down and used a scraper.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 10, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> With all the interest in this thread...perhaps it is time for someone to start a Grill Cleaning Business..
> 
> One great tip that I use is to apply a layer of cooking oil to the grill before each use. Prevents burns, sticking and makes cleanup easier.



LOL.. You and those :ignore: cleaners ???? But if your wife calls the guys with the steel brush .....row row

I threw our little weber out because the paint failed. I thought it was Chinese and didnt want to cook leaded steaks.


----------



## bobcat (Apr 10, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I have the same thing...actually tastes good.



Steamboat, Do you power wash inside grills.????  Can be a new sideline for you. Just pulling your leg.


----------

